# Ghost Cocoon Thread



## gasurffish (Jul 27, 2003)

If this product has already been mentioned I apologize. Being rather new at Surf Fishing , I found that trying to attach shrimp and other bait usually ended up with everythiing flying off. Small rubber bands worked somewhat but cut into the bait. I found Ghost Cocoon Thread mentioned on the Web and tried some. This stuff has solved my problem is easy to use, cheap, is packaged perfectly and better yet it works. I just run as many loops around the bait as needed an overhand not and it is done. Asked a guy at BPS in Savannah if they had it they had no idea what I was talking about.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Well, I will look it up and see if I can get the shop to carry it. Bass Pro here is more of a freshwater store than anything else.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Here's a link*

http://www.ghostcocoon.com/


Someone on the boards had mentioned using elastic thread sold by Walmart. I have tried that. It did ok for me. I had to cut off plenty of extra in order to really get a good grip. This ghost cocoon stuff looks promising.

Too bad they haven't come up with a way to package that edible paper found on those candies I ate often in my childhood. Being able to wrap the bait for the cast and have the water completely dissolve it away after impact....that would be cool.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Really kwel, a thread on thread


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Thrifty Angler the paper you talk of is rice paper,just my 2cents. TRIGGER


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Using fresh shrimp hollds the hook better than bait shrimp (giving better bang for the buck) and frozen shrimp for humans is next best. But the stuff looks good, I believe it has uses.


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

elastic thread from wally world works just as good at 1/4 the cost.
sewing department has it. A little reseach always pays off, especially ifs its a fad coming from across the pond, at 10 times the normal price.


----------



## gasurffish (Jul 27, 2003)

*ghost Thread again*

If I remember correctly the stuff cost about 3.00 per tube . It is packaged in a plastic vial with a hole in the bottom where it feeds out . It is very easy to use . Not sure how many yards are in a vial but seems to last forever.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Triggerfish*

I was thinking rice paper but didn't know for sure. I used another type of "rice paper" to cover a lamp shade with. That stuff I used sure doesn't dissolve in water. It's as stiff as bamboo, complete with stalky fibers. A bit chewy I would think.:jawdrop: 


Thanks for that info. What do you think about it? Would it work for holding bait on during a cast? Any suggestions on where I can purchase the edible paper? It's for fishing of course. Hopefully it doesn't cost a bundle.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Thrifty Angler you could try a orental market and ask if they have it or can order it for you. You might have to tie it on with a peace of thread or something. TRIGGER


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Hey Triggerfish*

That was the purpose of my questions. To see if I could get out of having to use the thread. It looks like things have gotten a bit more expensive.....with the needed thread and all.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Most carp fishing suppliers (yup, people do fish serious for carp) have PVC bags in all sizes (up to a lunch bag) that will hold your bait (and some chum if you choose). The PVC bag melts in the water. You secure it with (what else?) PVC string!


----------



## Ghost Trader (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi, I have been using Ghost Cocoon for years and do not go fishing without it. Please contact me if you need more information.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Ghost Cocoon sounds like a thread that freshwater salmon fishers arround the Great Lakes use to tie up "egg sacks". It is an elastic and very fine thread , and if tied tight enough , actually embeds itself into the bait and almost disappears.

Since the original post was from gasurffish in reference to using shrimp on the hook , if the bait is falling off on the cast , I would be 'brineing ' my bait/shrimp as the salting process toughens the bait up.

I believe that many retailers (ie: Dick's , GanderMountain, BassPro , etc., etc.)arround the Great Lakes freshwater area handle this thread ,or another brand , for salmon egg sacks.

Fishwander


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

Fishwander said:


> Ghost Cocoon sounds like a thread that freshwater salmon fishers arround the Great Lakes use to tie up "egg sacks".
> Fishwander


Yup, have used this stuff some for that exact purpose. Works OK for that but I prefer basic red thread. Using it for holding bait on for casting sounds like it would work well. The stuff is really thin, and nearly becomes transparent when wet. Intersting thought might give it a try (since I still have some left over from tying egg sacks a couple years ago!)


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

ToeJam sent me a roll of his brand when I bought a rod, and it sat unused for a few months. Then I tried it and have been shooting off my mouth about it ever since. Like peas and carrots, it fits my style perfectly.

Typically I am spiking five rods, three double droppers and two single hooks. That is eight baits to manage. I have been salting my baits to keep them on the hook, but no more. This stuff works BETTER than saltines.

Two thicknesses are available, and of course each works better for differing baits. 

I find no need to tie an over hand knot at any point. My technique is to wrap the hook shank three times, then wrap the bait like a spider with a fly, and then back to the shank three times and pull to snap it off. Actually, you can use fewer wraps around the bait than you think. There is a small learning curve, and some frustration appears, but soon you too will be an old hand at it.

The advantages I have experienced are that my baits don't come off after a big cast and splashdown, bait stealers have a tough time cleaning my hooks, I don't have to salt my bait and chase off the oils and liquids inside before using it, and I can get a larger piece of bait on a small hook.

When fishing at extreme distance, it is not alot of fun to reel all that line back in....just to check my bait. On a hot day, it is even worse when you have multiple rods out there. This stuff takes some extra time to bait-up, but also keeps my bait on for far longer than saltines last. Now when I check my baits, there is still some left on the hook. Pleasant sight actually, as fishing with barren hooks cuts down my effectiveness.

I can wad up some fresh clam goo and wrap it to the hook shank. You can even use the pieces of the clam that you might otherwise discard. Big wad of meat, then wrap it down to where the hook is no longer choked, and cast. I have been having fun with sandwhiches. Clam and sand flea is my favorite.

Crab is made far more effective, when you use string. I like crab knuckles, but when I check my bait, only the shell remains. That soft meat just goes away. Now I make my knuckle, attach it to the hook the same way, but then lash the shell to where the meat stays inside, and cast. Almost like cheating.

Ever reel in a sand flea, only to see all his inards are missing ? Not no more baby.

Check this out. Clam goo and shrimp half, on a 2/0. Too much bait.










A few wraps with the string and.....I am ready to cast. Looks like a jig, but it floats.










I bought and used up about $200 worth of Fishbites, but need them not now. I have string. It makes me a better fisherman. The extra time it takes to prepare for the cast is more than made up for by being able to fish with viable bait for long periods of time. My fresh shrimp lasts twenty minutes.

Ghost Cocoon, from what I hear, is the best variety. They have been using this stuff in the New England area and across the pond for decades. It is a valuable addition to my arsenal of stuff. I now have five rolls of it, and the only problem is when I forget to bring it with me.

You really should try it. You will develope your own technique after you get past being all thumbs with it. It is a must have item for me now, especially when fishing with multiple rods.

Oh....it also works great for strip baits, like mullet fillets. Stab the end with the hook, and wrap it. The meat stays. Also, you can use it to position a bait onto the hook in a manner where it will not slide down and choke the hook- unbenounced. Also, you can use it with any bait, with just one stab of the hook into the bait, because threading baits onto the hook is no longer required. It can hang off the hook, and be wrapped only where it does contact the hook, and it will stay put.

Great post....thread about thread. LOL

Some will never consider this....and that is a shame.
Some will try it.....and surrender too quickly.
Some will master it and sing its praises for years to come. They will be better fishermen because of it.

Try to keep bait juice off the spool. Bait up, then dry your hands and attach the string. The juice softens the stuff if you get too much on it, and the spool can get rank. Good luck.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

that would work great for keeping livers on the hook for catfish. not to be anal but if your bait is on the shank part where the circle hook point is pointing, it may decrease the effectiveness of your circle hook, especially if you are using a non-offset one.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

About five years ago a friend of mine used "ghost thread" to keep clam baits on the hook. I always thought it was more trouble than it was worth. Two months ago Fishing Mortician, whom I fish with a lot, pulled out a spool of thread and invited me to use it. I thought to myself "here we go again" but consented to giving it a try. Paul is easily one of the most innovative surf fishermen I've met -- never satisfied with the status quo.

I now have several spools of the thread and use it on clam & shrimp baits. It works extremely well -- cures any fling off issues and keeps the four inchers from stealing your bait. He's right try it!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Manayunk Jake said:


> Greetings All!
> 
> Most carp fishing suppliers (yup, people do fish serious for carp) have PVC bags in all sizes (up to a lunch bag) that will hold your bait (and some chum if you choose). The PVC bag melts in the water. You secure it with (what else?) PVC string!


As someone that was in the plastics industry for years I have to say polyvinalchloride(PVC) will not melt. It must be something else.


Ghost Trader said:


> Hi, I have been using Ghost Cocoon for years and do not go fishing without it. Please contact me if you need more information.


Do you know what they are made of. Even fishbits have a core that will not melt. 100% cotten seems the most enviro-friendly.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Manayunk Jake said:


> Greetings All!
> 
> Most carp fishing suppliers (yup, people do fish serious for carp) have PVC bags in all sizes (up to a lunch bag) that will hold your bait (and some chum if you choose). The PVC bag melts in the water. You secure it with (what else?) PVC string!


I think you mean PVA not PVC


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

gasurffish said:


> It is packaged in a plastic vial with a hole in the bottom where it feeds out.


The plastic tube stops the bait elastic getting covered in bait slime and rapidly turning into a lump of foul smelling gunk.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

If you have the need to gift wrap your shrimp. They make a product called Dental Floss. For using Fresh Clams an old trick is to use a small swatch of panty hose. This was shown to me by a local Sheephead Legend.
And yes Paul is always tinkering with ideas to help him catch more fish.:beer::fishing:

Paul try that area about 50 yards just south of that spot.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey FishinMortician,
What is that long shanked thing hanging from your swivel in the first pic in your reply?
Tom


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Gemini clip, sideways to camera, attached to a homemade pulley and clipped to the swivel.

OK Seajay....50 yards it is.


----------



## Andy McKay (Oct 20, 2010)

*Ghost Cocoon is back!!*

Hi Guys,

I saw your post from some time ago.

Ghost Cocoon is being managed by a new partnership. Please contact Bruce McKay if keen on becoming a distributor in the United States. Bruce and his partner are based in South Africa, they have the patent rights to ghostcocoon and have started marketing and manufacturing again.

Contact Bruce on +27 78 4036414 or [email protected]


----------



## ghost cocoon man (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I,ve just registered onto the pandandsurf website and am thrilled at the response that Ghost cocoon is getting in the states. And your right, the product is cheap , easy to use, bio degradable and saves your bait from being beaten of your hook by rough seas. I am the inventor and manufacturer of Ghost cocoon and any questions that you have about my product, please feel free to ask.


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

seajay said:


> If you have the need to gift wrap your shrimp. They make a product called Dental Floss. For using Fresh Clams an old trick is to use a small swatch of panty hose. This was shown to me by a local Sheephead Legend.
> And yes Paul is always tinkering with ideas to help him catch more fish.:beer::fishing:
> 
> Paul try that area about 50 yards just south of that spot.


See, that is what I was thinking. I'm all for innovation, but 8 out of 10 times something we think is new was being done a long time ago.
I was looking at some guys and their pin rigging rigs a little while ago, when it dawned on me that it was nothing more than the old fashioned "cable car" rig. 

SO as was reading through this, I wondered: "What sort of thin, strong thread would grandpa have used to tie his bait to the hook?"

Dental floss, of course.



Which leads me to wonder: "Would veil tulle could work to hold gooey baits like clams together...?"


----------



## Hull Bait (Sep 30, 2014)

*Hull Bait*



ghost cocoon man said:


> Hi everyone,
> I,ve just registered onto the pandandsurf website and am thrilled at the response that Ghost cocoon is getting in the states. And your right, the product is cheap , easy to use, bio degradable and saves your bait from being beaten of your hook by rough seas. I am the inventor and manufacturer of Ghost cocoon and any questions that you have about my product, please feel free to ask.


I am interested in wholesaling your product here in Massachusetts USA. Please let me know if this is possible. I am a wholesaler now of many fishing products including baits and tackle of 32 years.

Please let me know.

Sincerely,
Laurel


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

seajay said:


> If you have the need to gift wrap your shrimp. They make a product called Dental Floss. For using Fresh Clams an old trick is to use a small swatch of panty hose. This was shown to me by a local Sheephead Legend.
> And yes Paul is always tinkering with ideas to help him catch more fish.:beer::fishing:
> 
> Paul try that area about 50 yards just south of that spot.


That's an old trick if your fishing with dough balls.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

You could always just salt the shrimp, toughens them up but same results


----------

